# Oats as in oatmeal - can bunnies have this?



## Tweetiepy

Maybe I should have asked this before giving him some, but is this okay for bunnies in small quantities (as in a tablespoon or less)?

I got the Quaker brand(I think)but not the minute or quick cookingoats, they're thethicker ones. Can bunnies have this in a moderate amount? They're oatmeal flakes.

He really likes them!


----------



## mistyjr

They can have "ONLY" Fashion old oats. NO cook or quick oats. And yes, They can have oats.. I give about a pinch of oats daily.


----------



## TinysMom

I have used the quick cooking oats at times - when I bought them by mistake. They're smaller but the rabbits still scarf them up and it doesn't seem to have hurt them at all.

Yes - I mix oats in with their pellets all the time....I think it helps their coat stay shiny too - but that's just my opinion - can't say its fact!


----------



## irishbunny

I think I might start mixing oats in with my pellets for the Winter, not sure what to get though, rolled oats? They sell them in supermarkets.


----------



## missyscove

My buns love oats. We offer a tsp or so occasionally as a treat.


----------



## kirbyultra

"Traditional", "rolled" or "steel cut" oats are all fine to give. My bunnies love them too. I give them a pinch twice a day when they are molting. I also believe they make the coat extra shiny. My Penny used to have such ratty fur. When she molted I gave her two pinches of oats daily and her new coat was gorgeous.


----------



## Tweetiepy

Not sure what they are called (maybe rolled) Peaches can smell them from a long way - good tip about the shiny coat


----------



## elvisfan56

i never even thought of oats. i will have to give them a try.


----------



## Flash Gordon

i give em to my buns in their pellets ..just a pinch..but im not sure which ones they are i know i got em from the feed store and they look like seeds..they go nutzo when they hear me open the container.


----------



## haven711

Oats are good. Breeder I know has given oats to his bunnies for more than 3 decades. He also gives a little bit of sunflower seeds too.


----------



## bambamsmom

My bunny breeder recommended I mix in Quaker Oats with my rabbits pellets to help him gain weight. He sure loves them!


----------



## jcottonl02

Mine adoorreee rolled oats. You just want to get the plain ones. None of the cereal ones mixed with sugar or choc or whatever. Just plain old rolled oats.

They go crazy for them and scoff them out my hand. They get them maybe once a week or so .

Jen


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Flash Gordon wrote: *


> im not sure which ones they are i know i got em from the feed store and they look like seeds..they go nutzo when they hear me open the container.


That is fine too. Iget raw oats froma farmer.Some of the bunnies I feed it to, will eat the seed and leave the hulls (shell)behind.

As a caution, don't feed them too much.


----------



## Flash Gordon

Thanx Stan.. how much is too much?.i give about 1/2 teaspoon everyday..


----------



## haven711

I bought rolled oats from organic food store and have been feeding my bunny a little bit. I just add a pinch in his pellet as a snack. Several days later, I noticed his hairs became so shiny. My wife I were surprised by this. My previous bunny used to lose some hairs, but this guy, he doesn't lose a single hair. Not sure if it's from the oats or Oxbow alfalfa hay, but whatever I feed, I can tell he's very healthy.


----------



## yramnot

I give my rabbits oats from time to time. The digestive system of the rabbit is very similar to that of the horse, and grains such as oats are often considered an important part of the horse's diet in restricted quantities. It can't hurt.

I have found that I must keep the oats under lock and key, though. If the oats aren't in a secure container, my rabbits WILL find a way in. I learned that after they somehow managed to make their way onto my dresser, knock the tin onto the floor, and unscrew the lid. They had the runs for the rest of the night. :X


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru

Just wondering when you give your bunnies oats do you make it like oat meal and add fruit or do you feed raw?


----------



## Bunny parents

*BrittanyandFruFru wrote: *


> Just wondering when you give your bunnies oats do you make it like oat meal and add fruit or do you feed raw?


I feed my girl raw old fashion oats everyday, a pinch of it. I don't think cooked diet is for bunny. Just fresh and raw.


----------

